# Help Moakley stop itching



## reekraut (Apr 8, 2011)

My 4 yr old Golden is chronically itching. We've brought him to the dermatologist, but have not gotten the allergy tests yet (Dr. advised that it would take a year of testing to determine allergies). I have my dog, Moakley, on Natural Balance sweet potato & bison food to see if the grain-free diet helps at all, but he is getting a really upset stomach from this food. I don't know if there is an adjustment period for him to adjust to the new food. 

Does anyone have suggestions for what to try to help my poor itchy dog? it isn't so much hot spots, but just skin flaking off & non-stop itching. 

We've also been giving him fish oil pills, which do not seem to be doing anything. I've read that we should try Wild Grizzly salmon oil- no idea if this will work.

I welcome any suggestions/ideas because I feel so horrible for my dog. I feel like he is just scratching himself non-stop & must be miserable.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I would switch to a food that didn`t upset his tummy and continue with the fish oil. Give him a couple baths with Micro Tek shampoo... it`s amazing and has worked for our itchy girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Itching can be due to numerous factors, food being only one of them. Are you absolutely, positively sure he's flea free. Even one flea bite can set up a cycle of miserable itching. Environmental factors could also be the cause, or a partial cause.... anything from grasses, tree pollen, to cleansers, air freshener (febreeze is a BIG culprit), etc. One thing that will immediately help the itching and help prevent skin infections is Eqyss Micro-Tek shampoo. It was a life saver for us with our autoimmune compromised springer. While they are so itchy, use full strength ( and rinse, rinse, rinse) and bathe every few days. Gradually once the itching seems to be controlled you can dilute the shampoo and bathe less often. Just as a general rule, our crew gets bathed every week or two.


----------



## reekraut (Apr 8, 2011)

Wouldn't I see if he had flees? And would flees make his skin flake off constantly - it looks like he chronically has dandruff with how his skin is so dry & falling off. 

Thanks for the shampoo advice - I'll def order than online asap & give that a shot until we can figure out more of a diagnosis to his skin issues. I just feel horrible for my little guy cause he just seems like he is miserable & uncomfortable.

thanks all!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Where do you live? I just got Cruiser tested and had the results before I left. I think I would find a different dermatologist.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you done a complete thyroid panel to rule out any thryoid issues? this can often manifest itself in constant skin issues. 

I am so sorry he is so uncomfortable. Is his itching constant throughout the year or does it get worse at times/seasonally? 

I don't understand why the vet would say it would take a year of testing to find allergies? I thought it was one test divided into food and environmental allergies?

I hope you can get to the bottom of what is happening!

Kim


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You might also give him benadryl to relieve his discomfort from being so itchy. In your shoes, I would find a new dermatologist....a year to determine allergies. Nope!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

We are also big fans of Micro-tek shampoo. Where I take Maggie to get groomed, they first shampoo with Dawn dish soap to remove all the dirt and accumulated oils and debirs, followed by the Micro-tek shampoo. I would think a process of elimination might help in your detective work. Anything newly purchased, giving off an odor? Carpeting or flooring? Any new painting or craft projects with fumes? Food could definitely be a factor, as well as stress or boredom. As mentioned above, the thyroid and allergy testing is a must. Good luck.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

it may not be a food allergy at all. Flea allergies are very common, and it takes just a bit of flea saliva to cause a real problem.

I agree with the thyroid testing and also want to throw out the possibility of ichthysosis

The Clinical and Morphologic Features of Nonepidermolytic Ichthyosis in the Golden Retriever

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ysiology-breed-standard/46318-ichthyosis.html

Antagene - Ichthyosis (ICT A) genetic test, DNA, golden retriever

http://www.antagene.com/uploadfichier/Anglais/ICT-A.pdf

Apparently, itching is rare but not unheard of.


----------



## basketpam (Aug 14, 2009)

*Itchy golden*

:wavey:I also deal with an itchy golden retriever named Lucy. Just this week I had her at the vet AGAIN because it became so severe. One thing I learned is that every year since 2009 she's be at the vet's office about this same time of the year due to severe itching. Apparently it's a bad allergy that hits around this time. He ended up giving her a good dose of steriods. I had her on Benedryl and it barely phased her and after learning how differently their dosages is for dogs it's no wonder. I was giving her 75 mg and that's hardly a drop for a dog and yet that would knock most people out cold. I was told the same as you that there's very little we can do to prevent the outbreaks. However, I do know they make a dog food, I THINK it might be Eukaneuba for dogs with itchy skin. Right now Lucy needs to lose about 9 pounds so I have her on their weight loss formula. I was wondering if this was causing the allergy but since he says it happens every year at the same time I don't think that's it. Goldens are NOTORIOUS for dry itchy skin. They also tend to lick and lick till they get hot spots due to boredum. One thing I've discovered that REALLY helps not only the hot spots but her sores from itching is something my dad uses on the farm. It's good for all mammals which we get at a local farm supply store called Central Tractor. It's called Vetericyn and I told my vet I use this on her and they're fine with it. In fact, they actually show a golden on the label. It works as well or better than the small little bottles of stuff that last about 3 days from the vet and in the long run is MUCH cheaper. It also does not sting or burn when applied. I use the spray nozzle. It kills viruses, bacteria, e-coli, staph, strep and other stuff. Which human meds did that well. I also use a special shampoo for itchy skin and I've been told by numerous people who say the Avon Skin so Soft makes a BIG difference in itching in dogs and the vets say it's safe for them if they lick their skin. Once her wounds clear up I plan on trying it on Lucy. Hope some of these things help. Good luck! I know what it's like to have one so miserable and not know what to do, it's upsetting because we love them so much. :wavey:


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I would go on an all raw diet for a while. I would add the fish oil to that and granular lecithin( which helps the liver to break down fats). No snacks other than maybe a raw carrot or apple pieces. I would probably do Turkey or lamb. This is only if you know for sure the dog does not have mites or fleas. My Lola who I adopted at 11 months came with mites. She was pulling her hair out daily and was itchy.... I just assumed she had allergies... but one day brushing her a tiny tiny mite ran across her belly! I used natural products to rid her of the mites and no more itching! I do still have her on a all raw diet and a natural diet with supplements. Now her coat at 2 is beautiful! She is the picture of health.


----------

